# Murray Eliminator Frame 5 Speed OR Not?



## j69rr (Sep 25, 2019)

My S# is on the bottom fear of frame. What digit explains if it's a 1,3 or 5 speed?
Thanks,
John


----------



## rfeagleye (Sep 26, 2019)

The part with the "52XX" tells you the type of bike it was. I think "52" was an F Series frame and "54" was a Mark II frame.

Search Murray Serial Numbers in the Cabe and a list of the store numbers will pop up. I've referenced it on this site before.


----------



## j69rr (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks  for the info, I really hope it's a 5 speed frame.lol


----------

